# Slayer Slopestyle bike ?



## Ohlenschleyer (21. März 2006)

Hi,
was meint ihr lässt sich das neue 2006er Slayer als (leichtes)
slopestyle freeride bike aufbauen ähnlich dem Specialized (enduro) SX trail 
also mit kurzen vorbau breitem lenker fetten LRS + reifen 
2KB bash kefü usw... könnt ihr euch das vorstellen ... vorschläge ?


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2006)

Ja, denke schon dass das geht - RobJ hat auch sowas auf der Eurobike angedeutet. Letztlich isses dann aber wohl doch das Switch geworden. Die Vergleichbarkeit mit Specialized ist nicht mehr so 100% gegeben.
Das Switch ist "krasser" als das SX und SX seinerseits "krasser" als das Slayer.
Grundsaetzlich glaube ich dass aber der Slopestyleaufbau nicht exact auf das neue Slayer passt - man stelle sich eine 66 darin vor - das halte ich fuer Overkill. Aber die 66 ist DIE SS Gabel schlechthin. Das SLayer mit Z1 und so weiter kann ich mir dann wiederum schwer als Slopestyler vorstellen.

P.S. Wo bleiben Pics von Deinem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (21. März 2006)

Also mein Slayer fahre ich mit 50mm Vorbau, Z 1 Light, Bashguard und Kettenführung und demnächst mit zweitem, fettem LR-Satz für Bikepark und ähnliches. 150mm vorne und hinten sind perfekt für Slopestyle und wenn ne Pike dafür geht, geht ne Z 1 allemal. Das Slayer kommt so auf knapp unter 15 mit leichtem und knapp über 16 mit schwerem LR-Satz. Obs hält kann ich dir Ende der Saison sagen 

Imo ist das SX genaus heftig wie das Switch. Ausstattung ist auch identisch fett (beim SX mit Kefü vorne sogar noche etwas konsequenter).


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (21. März 2006)

bei der gabel dachte ich auch an die Mz Z1 light (eta) nicht an die 66
soll auch nicht ganz so in richtung sx trail gehen war nur der ähnliche vergleich da es das sx ja auch als enduro gibt ... meine vorstellung sollte
schon softer sein aber eher richtung (light) freeride slopestyle oder bikepark als
die serien bikes ... 

das serien bike und dieselbe ausstattung halte ich für den einsatzzweck allmtn.enduro
durchaus sehr geeignet nur verfolgt mich das gefühl das sich aus diesem fahrwerk
mit 150mm FW V+H mehr machen lässt nur für diesen einsatzzweck kommt mir soviel
federweg fast übertrieben vor also nach dem moto darf´s auch etwas mehr sein ...
natürlich ist mir klar das ein switch oder sx trail in einer ganz anderen liga spielen 
dies soll auch nicht das ziel sein  ... 

insane ich warte noch auf teile dann gibts bald bilder ;-) versprochen


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2006)

Das Slayer ist (oder wäre) ein genialer Slopestyle-Freerider. Nur wird es halt von Rocky nicht als Slopestyle Bike angeboten, da erst ausgiebig getestet werden muss, ob der Rahmen auch harte Beanspruchungen überlebt. Mal sehen, wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht!? Dann gibt es vielleicht eine Serien-Slopestyle Variante vom Slayer!?
Ich finde auch nicht, dass eine 66 so fehl am Platz ist! Man braucht ja nicht die schwere RC2X mit 170mm FW. Perfekt wäre eine 66 SL oder 66 Light mit 150mm FW. Das würde das ganze Fahrwerk auch nochmal Verwindungssteifer machen! Was ja auch eine Rolle beim Slopestyle spielt! Aber man wird sehen, mit welchen Bikes die Frorider dieses Jahr auf Events unterwegs sein werden..

So long,


----------



## Lasse (21. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wird es halt von Rocky nicht als Slopestyle Bike angeboten, da erst ausgiebig getestet werden muss, ob der Rahmen auch harte Beanspruchungen überlebt.



Drops bis drei Meter mit relativ flacher Landung hält es bis jetzt ganz gut aus. Ich dachte, Richie Schley hat das Ding ausgiebig mitentwickelt? Laut Bike Action ists der offizielle Nachfolger des Switch SL und 3,5 Kilo Rahmengewicht finde ich schon recht vertrauenserweckend. Die Zeit wirds zeigen...


----------



## Jendo (29. März 2006)

@Lasse:
Hast du ein Paar Bilder von deinem Slayer??
Würd mich echt mal interessieren wie es mit diesen robusten Teilen aussieht.
Gruß JEndo


----------



## Lasse (29. März 2006)

Werd´ ich mal machen. Letztes WE hat es sich mit der Ausstattung (aber leider noch mit den Leichtbaurädern) am Dalco bewährt und seine ersten Kratzer abgekriegt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109089&d=1143549695


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. März 2006)

@Lasse: Auf dem Bild sieht es nach einem Slayer 50 aus in Blau/Weiß!? Welche Rahmen-Größe fährst du?

later,


----------



## Lasse (30. März 2006)

18" mit 50mm 0° Vorbau und ungekröpfte Stütze. Körpergröße 172cm - habe mich in der letzten Saison an die Kombi: langes OR und kurzer Vorbau gewöhnt - finde ich für Freeridetouren perfekt.


----------



## neikless (30. März 2006)

wie lange ist den das oberrohr bei (18") in div. zeitschriften und im catalog gibts sehr abweichende angaben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (30. März 2006)

Länger als bei meinem Alten  Nee im Ernst, angegeben ist das irgenwo mit knapp 590mm. Aber wer weiß schon, wann die Messung "richtig" ist? Horizontal von Oberkante Steuerrohr nach hinten, am Boden die gedachte Linie messen, was weiß ich. Könnte jetzt im Keller Maß anlegen, aber dann müßte ich ja ne technische Bauzeichnung mitliefern, wie ichs gemessen habe. Mein altes Votec V8 war jedenfalls Größe S (42cm) und fuhr sich, mit nem 70er Vorbau, immer noch gedrängter als das Rocky mit nem 50er. Nur draufsetzten und ausprobieren hilft - zumindest bei mir wars so...


----------

